# Local 5 apprenticeship test



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

I took the apprenticeship test last Saturday. I was wondering if anyone knew an estimated time that I would hear from them if I were accepted?


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

i took the test the same day ill let you know when i hear something. what county do you live in?


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

Got my letter today


----------



## maui454 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good news?


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep I have my interview on april 30th


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

manannini said:


> I took the apprenticeship test last Saturday. I was wondering if anyone knew an estimated time that I would hear from them if I were accepted?


I don't know but i know that you passed good luck..:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slovak044 said:


> Got my letter today


:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slovak044 said:


> Yep I have my interview on april 30th


Good luck hope it goes well.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## maui454 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck, I have my interview on the 8th of May.


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck I'll let you know what happens at mine


----------



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

Yea, I got my letter yesterday (4-18) My interview is also on 4-30. Good luck everyone!


----------



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't know but i know that you passed good luck..:thumbup:



How did you know that I passed? confused


----------

